# Selling home, tracker query



## netman (26 Aug 2010)

Planning to sell home and have an existing tracker. My query is will I incur a penalty from mortgage company for ending tracker even though I'm doing them a huge favour?


----------



## RMCF (26 Aug 2010)

No.


----------



## Bobbyg (27 Aug 2010)

netman said:


> Planning to sell home and have an existing tracker. My query is will I incur a penalty from mortgage company for ending tracker even though I'm doing them a huge favour?


 
Might be worth asking your bank if they will offer you anything to come off your tracker and switch to variable, then sell your house.


----------



## RMCF (27 Aug 2010)

I have an existing tracker with AIB and am in the process of taking another mortgage. I asked them if they would do a deal and I'd quit my tracker. They told me they were losing too much money all over without offering me the likes of a €5k discount just to give up my mortgage.


----------



## airgead07 (7 Nov 2010)

Bobbyg said:


> Might be worth asking your bank if they will offer you anything to come off your tracker and switch to variable, then sell your house.


 
Has anyone else tried this? 

Also have a tracker and thinking of selling house, timing would be important, selling soon after switch to variable.


----------

